# US to UK shipping



## ellroy (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi,

I'm hoping some of our stateside friends may be able to give me some advice......

I am getting a friend in Florida to ship me over a copy of ' The Praying Mantids' book, he has sent me some DVD's before which never arrived and I would like to avoid this risk with the book. Can you recommend a reliable method of shipping to the UK?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Ian (Oct 30, 2005)

haha, royal mail?

Fedex apparently are good...although pretty expensive I think. They still haven't varified my account..

Cheers,

ian


----------



## infinity (Oct 30, 2005)

or just a thought  u could post it to my grandmother's house in AZ... my mum's going there next week for a week... and when she comes back here (england) I could post it to you... might save money


----------



## Ian (Oct 30, 2005)

jon...I have suspicions about your grandmother..I think she might be a thief... :lol: 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Oct 30, 2005)

Thats a very kind offer infinity......not sure if it will have arrived at my mates house by then but maybe I'll be in touch! Having said that, I think the book is quite bulky and maybe your mum won't want to lug it half way round the world!,

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Ian (Oct 30, 2005)

Can you not just use a standard postal firm?

Cheers,

Ian


----------

